# kernel crash while rsync'ing to Western Digital "My Passort" disk



## GraemeA (Dec 15, 2014)

I've tried twice and crashed twice while using rsync to an NTFS disk. The device is mounted on a USB 3.0 port: `sudo ntfs-3g /dev/da1s1 /mnt/passport`.

This is what /var/crash/info.0 has:

```
Dump header from device /dev/ada3s1b
  Architecture: amd64
  Architecture Version: 2
  Dump Length: 747278336B (712 MB)
  Blocksize: 512
  Dumptime: Sun Dec 14 11:44:09 2014
  Hostname: mansur
  Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
  Version String: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014
    root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
  Panic String: page fault
  Dump Parity: 855261764
  Bounds: 0
  Dump Status: good
```
(/dev/ada3s1b is swap).

The two crashes were at different points in the rsync. After the second crash, I rebooted into Debian Linux and successfully did the identical backup there.

I'm an old Linux user but pretty new to FreeBSD and I don't know if, or whether, I should report this (and to whom).

Thanks.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 15, 2014)

You should probably give a bit more information, like which FreeBSD version you're running and what the precise command string you used for the backup was. I can't really say what might have caused this---I'm pretty new to FreeBSD myself---but it seems rather odd that a kernel dump would result from something rsync did. Things that come to mind:

NTFS doesn't preserve permissions, so that may have caused trouble somehow.
If the command string you used included any filesystem locations specific to Linux, that might have interfered with things.


----------

